# How Lucky?



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Going to Anfield on Sunday, Liverpool v Chelski. Kop stand, row 1, seat 53. Jesus!! I'm right at the front behind the goal, gonna make a banner and mock the Kings Road posse. I've a few ideas but I'm leaning towards, "Legends are made here. Lovejoy is just some bloke on the telly".
If you've any ideas, I'm open to suggestion :wink:


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

I quite liked the "John Terry's mother Likes a bit of Scouse" one that appeared last year.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

shelley said:


> I quite liked the "John Terry's mother Likes a bit of Scouse" one that appeared last year.


That's class but I can't pinch it.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

"Liverpool ~ Put football in here", with an arrow pointing down.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> Going to Anfield on Sunday, Liverpool v Chelski. Kop stand, row 1, seat 53. Jesus!! I'm right at the front behind the goal, gonna make a banner and mock the Kings Road posse. I've a few ideas but I'm leaning towards, "Legends are made here. Lovejoy is just some bloke on the telly".
> If you've any ideas, I'm open to suggestion :wink:


How about 'Legends are priceless. Lovejoy is a sell-out'


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

senwar said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Going to Anfield on Sunday, Liverpool v Chelski. Kop stand, row 1, seat 53. Jesus!! I'm right at the front behind the goal, gonna make a banner and mock the Kings Road posse. I've a few ideas but I'm leaning towards, "Legends are made here. Lovejoy is just some bloke on the telly".
> ...


I like [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I had a seat looking through the net once ,went cross eyed before the end of the match :? Still we did hammer spurs in a cup replay ,coldest I've ever been at a match [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Midly exciting for those that follow that religion - me... am a a football Jew... I know the game exists but believe one day it will be interesting.

Ain't a goal seat crap? Not exactly in the middle of the action.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't forget to give the TT forum a mention too :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

"I've nicked yer wheels"


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> "I've nicked yer wheels"


We're going in the Mini, they can take what they like.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Getting p1ss wet through, I can handle. Penalty to Chelsea? No f3cking way!! Rob Stiles has ruined my birthday prezzie, the man is a tit and, as we sang in the Kop, "You're not fit to referee" :evil:


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

I'm off to the game at Sunderland on Saturday and arranged nice tickets for 2 Liverpool supporters to join me at the match. Good job we've got that Â£9 million goalkeeper!!!!! This could be embarrassing


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mackem said:


> I'm off to the game at Sunderland on Saturday and arranged nice tickets for 2 Liverpool supporters to join me at the match. Good job we've got that Â£9 million goalkeeper!!!!! This could be embarrassing


Are you not used to premiership matches yet :lol:


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Mackem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to the game at Sunderland on Saturday and arranged nice tickets for 2 Liverpool supporters to join me at the match. Good job we've got that Â£9 million goalkeeper!!!!! This could be embarrassing
> ...


LOL :lol:


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Mackem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to the game at Sunderland on Saturday and arranged nice tickets for 2 Liverpool supporters to join me at the match. Good job we've got that Â£9 million goalkeeper!!!!! This could be embarrassing
> ...


Keep up at the back! I'ts now called Premier League, not Premiership. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mackem said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Mackem said:
> ...


Sorry familiarity breeds contempt :roll:


----------

